# ACCRA | Projects & Construction



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Accra* is the capital city of Ghana, with an estimated urban population of 4,010,054 as of 2012.[3] It is also the capital of the Greater Accra Region and of the Accra Metropolitan District, with which it is coterminous.[6] Accra is furthermore the anchor of a larger metropolitan area, the Greater Accra Metropolitan Area (GAMA),[7] which is inhabited by about 4 million people, making it the second largest metropolitan conglomeration in Ghana by population,[5] and theeleventh-largest metropolitan area in Africa.
Accra stretches along the Ghanaian Atlantic coast and extends north into Ghana's interior. Originally built around a port, it served as the capital of the British Gold Coast between 1877 and 1957. Once merely a 19th-century suburb ofVictoriaborg, Accra has since transitioned into a modern metropolis; the city's architecture reflects this history, ranging from 19th-century architecture buildings to modern skyscrapers and apartment blocks.
Accra serves as the Greater Accra region's economic and administrative hub. It is furthermore a centre of a wide range of nightclubs, restaurants and hotels.[8] Since the early 1990s, a number of new buildings have been built, including the multi-storey French-owned Novotel hotel. The city's National Theatre was built with Chinese assistance. In 2010, the GaWC designated Accra a Gamma-minus-level world city, indicating a growing level of international influence and connectedness.[9]
The central business district of Accra contains the city's main banks and department stores, and an area known as the Ministries, where Ghana's government administration is concentrated. Economic activities in Accra include the financial and agricultural sectors, Atlantic fishing, and the manufacture of processed food, lumber, plywood, textiles, clothing and chemicals.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accra

* Accra Twin Towers | Mixed-Use | 40fl | Proposed*









posted by èđđeůx
lisbon-based practice frederico valsassina arquitectos has designed the 'accra twin towers' to be positioned along liberia road 
in urban context of accra, ghana. overlooking the gulf of guinea, the pair of structures contrasts the encompassing development 
of dense suburban scale buildings, becoming a visible landmark. placed upon a limited plot size, the program is divided 
into residential and office levels within the 40 floors. reaching 160 meters in height, the external form is generated by taking away 
cubic masses from an interior corner, gradually opening a void between them. within the widest point of the gap and elevated 
above ground level, an outdoor terrace and swimming pool is connected to the base's recreational floors.

an extension of the existing street life, three floors of shopping welcome visitors into the program. a range of dwelling sizes 
may be created with a modular arrangement to provide flexibility of market trends during construction without interfering 
with the exterior's aesthetic composition. the steel mesh protects the dominant glass curtain walls from direct and harsh
sunlight, reflecting and filtering intense radiation.










posted by Osabarima Akwei

La Beach Towers presents a new and unique concept in beach front residential accommodation at La beach, Accra, Ghana. 
It comprises three 18 (Ground plus 17) storey towers namely: OCEANIC, PALMS and WAVES. 

It is next door to the plush La Palm Royal Beach Hotel & a 20 minute drive from the Central Business District (CBD) and the Accra Mall.

Its a 15 minute drive from the airport and Osu Oxford Street (Accra most prestigious shopping address) and a 10 minute drive from both the current seat of government : The Castle, Osu and the future seat of government : Flagstaff House; and 5 minute drive from the Ghana International Trade Fair Center (where all international trade fairs in Accra are held).


Originally Posted by *niireo* 
LA BEACH TOWERS




























posted by niireo


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*ACCRA | The Octagon | U/C*







Quote:
The Octagon business center is located in the heart of Accra which is the commercial and cultural motor of the country. It is by far one of the most expansive and opulent business centers in all of West Africa.
Boasting of approximately 75,000m² of luxury office, retail and hotel space to conveniently provide leisure, food, business, and hospitality, the project is a multi-use development that has it all.

http://www.dreamrealty.com.gh/imgs/photos/index.html






































posted by Naijaborn


update construction site:

19 June:











posted by Timi 16










posted by ability11

update July:











Update October:

*Courtesy of http://graphic.com.gh/*








posted by Tbite


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*ACCRA | Gold Coast City | Mixed-use | +21 fl | U/C*





































Gold Coast City Project Takes Off Next Month
A US$1.55-billion modernisation project stretching from the Osu Castle along the sea front to the Arts Centre in Accra is to commence next month.

The 160-acre Gold Coast City Project will consist of residential villas and apartments, a shopping mall, a school complex, a recreational centre, a hotel and an office complex, including a World Trade Centre.

The residential apartments, estimated to house about 600 families, are made up of a 124-unit villa, 216 three-unit flats and a 10-unit apartment block of 260 flats.

The project will also see the construction of a six-floor 250-room five-star hotel, a three-floor shopping mall with ice hockey and ice skating facilities, a 21-floor World Trade Centre (WTC), a four-floor modern school complex, a 15-floor office complex for the Ministry of Tourism and a mini golf course.

The commercial development project, which is aimed at changing the face of Accra, is being promoted by Strategic Initiatives Limited with funding from Shuguang Group Company Limited, Guoqiang Construction Group Company Limited and Gemfy Group, all of China.

As part of the component of the project, a US$55-million fund has been earmarked for the relocation of ministries along the coast which will be affected by the project.

The initiator of the four-year project, Togbe Afede XIV, who briefed the Minister of Tourism, Mrs Zita Okaikoi, and his Deputy, Mr Kobby Acheampong, the Osu Mantse, some elders of the Osu Traditional Council and some members of Nai We, said the project, originally intended for either Dubai, Thailand or Angola, was diverted to Accra through his influence, and that it would make the city a tourist centre, which will generate both local and foreign revenues.

According to Togbe Afede, the overall objective of the project is to develop and sustain the entire stretch of the marine drive along the coast in the area.

He said the purpose of the project was to support the sea front development in Accra, as well as improve on sanitation in the area.

He said the project was expected to create social, physical and commercial infrastructure that would attract investment and tourists into the country.

Togbe Afede said the WTC Association, based in New York, had awarded Strategic Initiatives Limited the exclusive licence to build a WTC in the country and according to him, this would encourage most businesses across the country to locate their headquarters in the building.

The Minister for Tourism, in an address, said the siting of the project in Accra was going to help lift the image of Accra and Ghana as a whole.

She said the government had lent its full support to the project and expressed the hope that final arrangements needed would be sorted out for the project to start in March, 2010 as scheduled.

She said her ministry would ensure that the people of Accra were not left out of the proceeds and advantages the project was likely to bring to the capital, saying that it would help create jobs locally, as well as generate revenue for the development of other areas of the city.

The Osu Mantse, Nii Nortey Owuo III, commended the initiation of the project in the area and expressed the hope that it would first consider the youth of Osu so as to help limit the rate of unemployment in the area.

The Osu Stool Secretary, Nii Okwei Nortey, in a remark, called on the initiators of the project to consider other coastal areas in the city for a uniform development of the Accra coastal plain.

The Spokesperson for the Nai We, Henry Nii Yartey Yartey, also gave the family’s consent for the commencement of the project and expressed the hope that it would boost local tourism.

Gold Coast City Master Plan
Accra, Ghana

Gold Coast City will be the new downtown of Accra, Ghana, and the new capital city of Africa. Conceived as a totally planned community, it will be a model for sustainable design and economic development. The first phase of this mixed-use development will include 3.2 million square feet of green space, retail, office towers and residential development.

The distinctly African character of Ghana will be captured in the design of the many people places and gathering areas. Sidewalk cafes and vendor kiosks will contrast with commercial and residential towers. Small plazas and courtyards filled with shoppers, tourists and business people will further enliven the 24-7 environment.

The entire Gold Coast City is organized and aligned along a grand boulevard and esplanade that bisects the site. Commercial office towers and parking garages will provide the backdrop for a three-level shopping galleria. A five-star hotel sited in an extensive national garden and arboretum will link directly to the Efua Sutherland Park. Accessed via Second Avenue, residential towers with private recreational amenities will afford views of both the ocean and the city.

I was mucking around in Google Earth and this project is clearly moving forwards, thankfully. We can see the foundations of the main tower and the building behind it being laid, this is from December. The Kempinski, as we know, is almost done.










posted march 2013


Progress continues, slowly:










posted july 2013 by Simfan34


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Kwame Nkrumah Circle Interchange*
Traffic congestion at the Kwame Nkrumah Circle in Accra is expected to reduce soon, as Queiroz Galvao Construction Company is getting ready to begin work in July, this year, on the construction of two flyovers at the circle.
The Project Manager of Queriroz Galvao, Mr Alexandra De Vasconcelos Cutinho, who presented the design of the Kwame Nkrumah Interchange at a stakeholders forum organized by the Department of Urban Roads (DUR) and the Accra Metropolitan Assembly in Accra, yesterday, said the first flyover would carry traffic from the Ring Road Central to the Ring Road West.
Mr Cutinho said the interchange would have an underpass with two lanes and the second flyover will connect the Akasanoma Road and the Ring Road West.
Mr Abass Awolu, Acting Director for DUR, disclosed that the project, estimated at the cost of 74 million Euros, was being funded by the Government of Ghana and the Brazilian Government.
He described the recurrent congestion of traffic at the Kwame Nkrumah Circle as appalling, adding that the area served as a transportation hub in Accra, hence the need to construct the interchange.
The project is expected to be completed in 18 months.

posted by tall_tale




















posted by Simfan34

Originally Posted by *IAMPUFFY* 
_I think they have finally begun the construction










http://edition.myjoyonline.com/pages...307/110014.php_


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Achimota Shopping Centre to open in Accra*
he Achimota Shopping Centre project, due for completion in April 2015, is the latest development in Ghana by South African property investment and development company Atterbury Africa – the majority shareholders of Accra Mall and the West Hills Mall. And Broll Ghana has the exclusive mandate to lease the shopping centre.

The 14 500m2 development, on the Accra-Nsawam Highway in northern Accra, will attract residents from Achimota, Tesano, West Lands and surrounding areas. A recent survey revealed that the area is home to roughly 15 000 middle-income households.

James Ehlers, managing director of Atterbury Property Developments, told sacommercialpropnews.co.za, ‘Ghana is benefiting from a new emerging middle class. Accra is the hub of retail in the country, yet modern shopping malls still represent a small proportion of Accra’s retail market. With its growing prosperity and population, Accra has great capacity to support more formal retail.’

Broll Ghana is already working to bring top national and international retailers to this increasingly sophisticated consumer market, and has entered into discussions with Shoprite and Food Lovers Market, as well as Jet, Woolworths and Mr Price.











posted by ability11


*Accra shippers center*











posted by niireo

*TAKORADI|Beach Road Residences|U/C*
The apartments are located directly at the Takoradi sea side and golf course, which gives a great panoramic view over the ocean, beach and greens. This marvelous view can be seen from inside your apartment due to the large glass façade. All balconies are designed to enjoy this view also from the outside. The modern style of the buildings combined with high quality materials creates a very valuable property.

Especially for this location the design was made by combining the best ideas from European designer Paul Ramlot and well recognized Ghanaian Designer/Architect Robert Hayford. They realized a fantastic concept which perfectly fits into the Takoradi landscape.










http://www.beachroadresidences.com/


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

* One Airport Square | U/C*











Use: Mix-use (office and retail)
Location: Accra, Ghana
Size (square metres): 17,000
Laurus role: Development Manager
Architect: MCA (Mario Cucinella Architetto)
Local Architect: Deweger Gruter Brown
MEP Engineers: BDSP
Structural Engineers: Politecnica
Environmental Consultants: BDSP
Space Planner: DEGW


posted by royal_ron2012























MCA introduces One Airport Square - a new commercial development in Accra

The Ghanaian capital of Accra is swiftly becoming one of the strongest economic hubs in West Africa, as vast numbers of people flock to the city in search of work and accommodation. Looking to further this financial development and commercial growth is Laurus Development Partners, an Actis portfolio company which has commissioned Italian design studio Mario Cucinella Architects (MCA) to envision a 17,000 sq m mixed use complex to be situated in the heart of the city.

Speaking at a recent press conference where the initial designs were unveiled, Carlo Matta, CEO of Laurus explained: “One Airport Square will bring the Laurus differentiator to life: our project is designed to be ahead of our time. We don’t just build a project for today but for ten, twenty, fifty years time. Together, Laurus and Actis are seeking to redefine the city skylines of Ghana and Nigeria.”

Plans released by MCA demonstrate a simple but effective use of space, with a public courtyard at the front of a building volume orientated north and south to reduce the negative effects of solar glare. Nine floors of highly flexible office space are coupled with 2,000 sq m of retail facilities, with the external plaza retaining the potential to be transformed into additional shopping space at a later date. A range of food and beverage venders ensure that the complex will be a vibrant social hub during daylight hours and after sundown.

Care has been taken to ensure that the design is as environmentally friendly as possible, with elements of natural daylighting, rainwater collection, natural ventilation through an internal courtyard, and overhanging fins reducing the solar radiation on all facades.

During the creative process, the architects deliberately sought to prove that a highly efficient design does not automatically mean a dependency on technology, factoring in indications towards traditional African design. The product of this is a latticework effect on the exterior of the complex, as MCA explains: “A concrete external structure supports the slabs [inserted to reduce the effects of solar radiation] and creates a decorative motif on the facades taking inspiration from African typical patterns.”

Accra’s contrasting mass of architectural structures has garnered a wide variety of critical essays and analytical blogs, including Accra Architecture by Mae Lokko who documents her cultural critique of the city through a series of inspiring articles and original images. A recent post by the Tufts University graduate explores the romanticism of regenerating the run-down areas of the city, comparing the potential rejuvenation of Jamestown to that of Hoxton in London, with an exploration of how artistic ventures can enable a borough to reignite economic interest.

WAN


video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=v_aoSqFAbV8

posted by Tbite





















































posted by lady gaga


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*One Airport Square | U/C*

*Stanbic Bank concludes $31m loan to finance commercial office*
Stanbic Bank Ghana Limited and Standard Bank of South Africa have concluded the signing of a US$31.2million Medium Term Loan Facility to partially finance a new commercial office and retail development at the Airport City in Accra.

The two banks are members of the Standard Bank Group.

The project, One Airport Square, is being developed by sub-Saharan Africa’s most experienced private equity real estate investor, Actis.

Speaking at the signing ceremony, Amanda Jean-Baptiste, Director in the Real Estate team at Actis, said: “We are delighted to have reached this stage of the project. By securing this financing we are able to take a huge step forward in improving Accra’s business and retail infrastructure. Standard Bank is an important partner for Actis and the granting of this facility strengthens our relationship”.

Kwamina Asomaning, Director of Stanbic Bank Ghana’s Corporate and Investment Banking unit, said Stanbic Bank remained committed to supporting infrastructural development in the country and improving the lives of Ghanaians.

“This landmark deal underscores these values while demonstrating our structuring and execution capabilities. Our vast network across Africa enables us to pool multi-functional skills and resources across borders to provide solutions that enable our clients to move their businesses forward,” he said.

Niyi Adeleye, Regional Head, Property Finance West Africa, Stanbic IBTC Bank, said the closing of the OAS financing was the culmination of a significant team effort from the Standard Bank group, involving staff in various countries and divisions.

“It represents one of the first structured property transactions of its type in Ghana and is a measure of the commitment of the group to the real estate sector in this region.”

He said the Group’s real estate team is one of the most experienced in and Africa able to bring a host of knowledge and expertise for raising finance for a full range of property projects, including large scale commercial office developments; shopping malls; residential developments; industrial, and selected leisure/ hospitality projects.

Actis is a leading private equity investor in emerging markets with a growing portfolio of investments in Asia, Africa and Latin America and US$5bn funds under management.

The Actis Real Estate team is the most experienced on the continent having created 10 institutional quality assets in seven countries in sub-Saharan Africa including Ikeja City Mall and The Palms in Lagos, Accra Mall in Ghana and Nairobi Business Park.

One Airport Square is a 20,000sqm world-class office and retail development situated in Accra’s newest commercial and retail area, minutes from the most important venues in the city and Kotoka International Airport. The construction of One Airport Square is being led by dedicated real estate development management company, Laurus Development Partners, an Actis portfolio company.

Designed by award-winning Italian architect Mario Cucinella, One Airport Square is set to become one of Accra’s most prominent design landmarks. It is an ultra-modern, eco-friendly building and employs the latest building principles and state-of-the-art finishes. It will boast a landscaped public square featuring 1,400sqm of retail space with cafes and restaurants to service the office occupiers. The office section will provide 17,000sqm of space. The total project cost is US$62.5million; construction is running to plan with the opening planned for early 2014.

Update October 2013:

*All Rights Reserved CM f5.6

*_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_










These are posted by Simfan34:










_image hosted on *flickr*_


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow, amazing projects


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

awesome....:master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::rock::rock:


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Highcliff said:


> awesome....:master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::rock::rock:


Thanks 


*Atlantic Coast | 14 fl | U/C*
Atlantic Tower is an ultramodern fourteen-storey office complex at Airport City, the foremost commercial, corporate and retail hub of Accra, at walking distance from Kotoka International Airport. Facing the Liberation Road, Atlantic Tower has over 15000sgm of premium space to let (showrooms and offices) set on a two acre piece of land. Two basements provide parking for over 350 cars. Each floor has fire sensors, voice and data cabling, climate control, CCTV, etc. Atlantic Tower sets forth amenities that offer occupants the peace of mind to work. The project will be completed for occupation in 2014. 

Atlantic Tower

Size: fourteen-storey building--over 15,000sqm

Location: Airport City

Use: office complex

posted by niireo












posted by Tbite










Atlantic tower posted by niireo


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*It is 18 Floors and Construction has already started (June 2012)*









































































posted by Tbite










I'm told its going to be a six-storey apartment block. It's not being constructed by Royal Tulip but the owner and Tulip have come to an agreement whereby the apartments will be incorporated into the hotel. 

Work has started:


















posted by tale_tale


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*NESTER SQUARE| Airport City|Accra| UC*
Project Name Nester Square
Description Multipurpose 10-storey building with underground parking
Client Ernest Chemist Limited
Status Under construction (60%)
Location Airport City, Accra
Scope of Work Structural design & construction supervision


























































posted by ability11


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

* Villaggio Vista | U/C*











posted by Simfan34

































posted by Timi16







































posted by tall_tale


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

* Cantonments City - Commercial | Proposed*






























































posted by ability11


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*ACCRA | Marriott Hotel and Casino | U/C*
Marriot Hotel and Casino in Accra Ghana, a 210 bedroom hotel with conference facilities, casino and restaurants. 



















posted by ability11

 
























posted by zokefel1203


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*LA BEACH TOWERS*










posted by niireo


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Coronation Real Estates | Proposed*
OUR PROJECTS

OFFICE COMPLEX DETAILS

LOCATION:
PLOT NO-1,
SOUTH LEGON, (BEHIND GULF HOUSE), 
ACCRA
SIZE:
1.73 ACRES
PROPOSED CONCEPT
1.SINGLE BASEMENT
2.G + 9 CONFIGURATION
APPROX BUILT UP AREA
23112 SQ.MT 
INCLUDING BASEMENT
ESTIMATED COST
24.9 M USD











5 STAR HOTEL DETAILS
LOCATION:
AIRPORT CITY,
ON ROAD TO AIRPORT,
ACCRA
SIZE:
4.0 ACRES
PROPOSED CONCEPT
5 STAR HOTEL HAVING 200 ROOMS, CONFERENCE HALLS, BOUTIQUES,RESTAURANTS, ENTERTAINMENT ETC.
WITH G+9 CONFIGURATION .
WITH SINGLE BASEMENT.
APPROX BUILT UP AREA
33,000 SQ.MTS
ESTIMATED COST
43.2 M USD










OMNI COMPLEX DETAILS

LOCATION:
AIRPORT CITY,
IN CLOSE PROXIMITY OF HOLIDAY INN,
ACCRA
SIZE:
1.50 ACRES
PROPOSED CONCEPT
SELF CONTAINED COMPLEX, HAVING BANKS, BOUTIQUES, RESTAURANTS, CONFERENCE/ EXHIBITION HALLS, OFFICES, EXECUTIVE SERVICED APPARTMENT AND PENT HOUSE.
G+11 CONFIGURATION WITH DOUBLE BASEMENT.
APPROX BUILT UP AREA
17,300 SQ.MTS
ESTIMATED COST
31.08 M USD










SHOPPING MALL DETAILS

LOCATION:
TDC OFFICE COMPLEX,
TEMA
SIZE:
9.45 ACRES
PROPOSED CONCEPT
SHOPPING MALLS HAVING BOUTIQUES, FOOD COURTS, AND ENTERTAINMENT AREA.
CINEMA COMPLEX AND CHILDREN ZONE.
ANCHOR MALLS ON G.FLOOR AND RETAILS IN G+2 CONFIGURATION.
APPROX BUILT UP AREA
25,850 SQ.MTS
ESTIMATED COST
32.99 M USD










3/4 STAR HOTEL DETAILS

LOCATION:
TDC CONFERENCE CENTRE,
TEMA
SIZE:
3.29 ACRES
PROPOSED CONCEPT
3-4 STAR HOTEL WITH 150 ROOMS, SHOPS, BANQUET HALL, RESTAURANT, BUSINESS CENTER, MEETING ROOMS, NATUROPATHY CENTRE ETC
APPROX BUILT UP AREA
160,434 SQ.MTS
ESTIMATED COST
39.66 M USD









posted by ability11


----------



## KeanoManu (Mar 1, 2012)

Bangroma-sky said:


> * Cantonments City - Commercial | Proposed*


This looks absolutely horrible. I can't find words. 

Build a city instead of private walled areas in the forrest.

Africa has a huge potential. In many of the threads for African cities on here it's heartbreaking to see how it's wasted on projects like this one. The walls between the buildings and the street are of course the worst, but even without those this project would be horrible.

hno:


----------



## rockyamartey (Dec 7, 2013)

Bangroma-sky said:


> *It is 18 Floors and Construction has already started (June 2012)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this project broke grounds..any update yet?


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

nrcv


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Airport Business Centre*
The construction of 22-Storey First Class Office Complex and Health Facility in a High Earned Enclave near Ghana International Airport, Airport City, Accra.

This iconic edifice, which is estimated to cost US$ 90.00 million, comprises seven storey client and customer parking, four of which are basement and three above ground, with fifteen storeys of offices and medical facilities.

The footprint of the building covers an area 40 metres by 113 meters and a height of 55 meters above ground level with total floor area of 76,000 sq. m'


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*ACCRA | Airport City | Nester Square | U/C*
Project Name	Nester Square
Description	Multipurpose 10-storey building with underground parking
Client	Ernest Chemist Limited
Status	Under construction (60%)
Location	Airport City, Accra
Scope of Work	Structural design & construction supervision


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tema ICT Park:* Ongoing
Location: Tema, Ghana 
Area: 20.32 hectares

Completion: Ongoing

Cost: €Private
The proposed ITC Park for the Ghanaian Ministry of Communication ITES (IT Enabled Services Secretariat) is based on a 20.32 Hectare in Tema Free Zone some 15Km from the City Centre of Accra. The park is envisaged to provide 6,500m2 of accommodation in the first phase. This will comprise of Administration, training and site services buildings as well as three number start-up units of 1,000m2 each.
All sites will be fully serviced with all campus infrastructure being installed to accommodate the planned number of incubation/start-up units required.
The completed scheme will allow for the provision of 59 such incubation or start-up units (all being two storey and with on site park adjacent) All the units and the main Administration will have a central core to act as reception and waiting foyer.
This centralisation of the core creates 2 main zones in the admin building:- northern zone for approximately 92 people per floor, southern zone for approximately 133 to 85 (4th floor) people per floor, this allows for the building to have dual but separated usages as both training and administration units with ITES staff having dual roles, thereby meeting the clients requirement for effective staff utilization.
IT Backbone
Depending on the organizational structure of the end user organization, a floor can be looked as one integrated unit, or it is very easy to create 2 to 3 "front doors" per floor for various departments. Meeting rooms etc. can be located at any point on the floor plates to create larger or smaller sub sections.
There will be multiple risers to each floor so achieving diverse routes should be easily achieved. There will be room for a 600mm tray in each riser although slight medication of existing containment may be required but should not cause any difficulty.
There will be vertical risers at each side of the main core so there should be no issues in relation to horizontal distribution.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tamale | Tamale International Airport |U/C
*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*ACCRA | One Airport Square | U/C*











Use: Mix-use (office and retail)
Location: Accra, Ghana
Size (square metres): 17,000
Laurus role: Development Manager
Architect: MCA (Mario Cucinella Architetto)
Local Architect: Deweger Gruter Brown
MEP Engineers: BDSP
Structural Engineers: Politecnica
Environmental Consultants: BDSP
Space Planner: DEGW
__________________


----------



## Bondyr (Nov 22, 2011)

Beautiful city and very, very clean.


----------



## msquaredb (Jul 3, 2012)

Very nice developments. One Airport Square is great. Any updates on that project?


----------

